# Hop growing problems



## dave_h (19/8/15)

[SIZE=10.5pt]I have two problems with the hops I'm growing.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]The first one is a problem most people would like to have, they are growing too tall! My trellis is about 5m high and after reaching the top they start to grow down another line which makes lowering them hard without damaging them.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Should I;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]A: Simply make the trellis another 3 or 4m higher.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]B: Try to train them back down the same line again.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]C: Can I cut the top of the shoot off when it gets close to the top, would this stop them growing up and make them grow out more?[/SIZE]






The second problem is much more serious....

I came home after being away for a month and one of my hops (saaz) was dead, it looked like something had eaten/broken all off the vines about 80cm of from the ground.

Now ive seen what looks like the same thing starting on my Styrian Goldings, around the part that looks like it is drying out there were some yellow leaves (which ive removed), does anyone know what is causing the vines to do this? I cant find anything about disease affecting the vines themselves.







These are all first year hops and Im living in Sweden.

The Saaz plant is now about 60cm tall and has around 10 nice and green leaves, do you think this would grow back next year?

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------

